
Ask HN: What do you do in your spare time (hobby)? - his_dudeness
I would really like to hear what kind of cool hobbies you guys have. As for me, I play electric&#x2F;acoustic guitar occasionally. It really helps me to relax. I even heard that playing any kind of musical instrument benefits your brain. What about you?
======
humbleMouse
I record music. I have a tube compressor, monitors with balanced cables,
equalizer, 8x8 interface, lexicon vocal processor. I also have a akg 414
condensor mic, keyboard, guitars, beatpad thing, etc.

I like recording people who sing and chopping their vocals into samples.

